# what is a good lizard??



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

hay guys i keep just geckos at the moment and im looking(thinking) about getting like a medium or small size lizard that can breed easily and be kept in a 2 and 1/2 ft tank.
need some help dont know what to get?


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 12, 2013)

Beardies.


----------



## damian83 (Feb 12, 2013)

central are great or henrilawsoni, though there a pygmy


----------



## dragondude (Feb 12, 2013)

Pygmy Bearded Dragon - You'll have no problem selling the hatchies IMO as most newbies prefer smaller and easy to handle lizards. But 2 and 1/2 ft tank might be a bit small for a pair.

Jacky Dragon 

Mountain Heath Dragon

Central Netted Dragon (Although I'm unsure how easy they are to breed)

That's all I can think of with the Tank dimensions that you prefer.

Hope this helps


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

how oes it go with lighting and heating coz i dont want it to be to much power usge ahah


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

and what about nice looking skinks?


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 12, 2013)

for Beardies you are going to need a basking spot around 40c and a UV light so it is going to bump the power usage up a bit but at the same time you aren't going to be able to house an adult pair of Beardies in that size enclosure.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

keep the reptiles coming


----------



## damian83 (Feb 12, 2013)

cunninghams skinks


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 12, 2013)

Central Netted dragons are much cooler IMO then the dwarf beardies.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Central Netted dragons are much cooler IMO then the dwarf beardies.



how does it go with heating and lihting with them? i only know gecko info ahah


----------



## dragondude (Feb 12, 2013)

Breeding pair of any skinks can get quite big, I don't think a 2 and 1/2 Ft tank will suffice.
Sometimes it's not possible to ask for the "best" for very "little" if you catch my drift.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 12, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> how does it go with heating and lihting with them? i only know gecko info ahah


Exact same a dwarf beardies.


----------



## dragondude (Feb 12, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> how does it go with heating and lihting with them? i only know gecko info ahah




Any DRAGONS will require UVB and Heat Lamp/Basking Bulb of at least 100 Watts.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

how would some southern angled head dragons go and ive seen some pics of them and by the looks they seem just to use a light/heat globe but this is only what i can see in the pics ah


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 12, 2013)

My opinion - Central Bearded Dragons or Blue Tongue/Pink Tongue Skinks. Shingle backs are also great.
In terms of the Pygmy Beardies, they are also a great choice however are a bit fiddly to handle when bubs because they are so small and super fast (not saying Centrals arn't).

If you are going to go with Central Beardies or Blueys, I would suggest you get a bigger enclosure. Not many lizards do so well in such a small enclosure. Even smaller lizards, Gecko's would be okay but anything bigger, I would not recommend in a 2 - 2 1/2 ft enclosure.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

Would you be able to have a 2 full grown blues in there and as I keep Sking this but what is the power cost gonna be like?


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 12, 2013)

get a bigger tank, atleast 3 foot, and get netted dragons.
amazing little dragons with great personality.
get a 75watt heat globe from bunnings and a 5.0 uv glove from any petstore.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 12, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> get a bigger tank, atleast 3 foot, and get netted dragons.
> amazing little dragons with great personality.
> get a 75watt heat globe from bunnings and a 5.0 uv glove from any petstore.



+1 to Netteds, forgot about those little guys, very cute too.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 12, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> how would some southern angled head dragons go and ive seen some pics of them and by the looks they seem just to use a light/heat globe but this is only what i can see in the pics ah



Angle's are alot more maintenance than your average lizard, they are great lizards if you have the time and know exactly what care they need. However they are not normally holding lizards, can be skittish (not saying all are like this.)


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

How many would I be able to keep In a 3 foota?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 12, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> How many would I be able to keep In a 3 foota?



Angles like height over length


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

Yerr well I'm thinking of building the enclosure but not sure yet.


----------



## warren63 (Feb 12, 2013)

Get some eastern water skinks, active and quite interactive with you. not for handling but a great small skink.


----------



## BD1B2G (Feb 17, 2013)

beardies, they are good price and good pets for starters!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 17, 2013)

If you want to get into some lizards other than geckos, there are lots of options with varying amounts of input required from you. The available range varies from small monitors, to skinks, to dragons to pygopods. Some are dead easy to keep and others present some serious challenges. The size of the enclosure you have will limit the potential range of occupants but you still need to decide if you want an “easy” lizard or are experienced and prepared to take on something that is more demanding. Knowing this will help people make appropriate recommendations. 

It sounds like you want something that will not increase expenditure. That being the case, most dragons are out. Skinks are an option if you can provide then with several hoursof sunlight over the week while they are actively growing. Nocturnal pygopods are a good option. Monitors, large or small, required an intense basking area with a structure that grades downwards in temperature from this.
 
Blue


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 17, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> If you want to get into some lizards other than geckos, there are lots of options with varying amounts of input required from you. The available range varies from small monitors, to skinks, to dragons to pygopods. Some are dead easy to keep and others present some serious challenges. The size of the enclosure you have will limit the potential range of occupants but you still need to decide if you want an “easy” lizard or are experienced and prepared to take on something that is more demanding. Knowing this will help people make appropriate recommendations.
> 
> It sounds like you want something that will not increase expenditure. That being the case, most dragons are out. Skinks are an option if you can provide then with several hoursof sunlight over the week while they are actively growing. Nocturnal pygopods are a good option. Monitors, large or small, required an intense basking area with a structure that grades downwards in temperature from this.
> 
> Blue



Another well spoken piece of advice from Blue.
+1


----------



## Nellynake (Feb 18, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> If you want to get into some lizards other than geckos, there are lots of options with varying amounts of input required from you. The available range varies from small monitors, to skinks, to dragons to pygopods. Some are dead easy to keep and others present some serious challenges. The size of the enclosure you have will limit the potential range of occupants but you still need to decide if you want an “easy” lizard or are experienced and prepared to take on something that is more demanding. Knowing this will help people make appropriate recommendations.
> 
> It sounds like you want something that will not increase expenditure. That being the case, most dragons are out. Skinks are an option if you can provide then with several hoursof sunlight over the week while they are actively growing. Nocturnal pygopods are a good option. Monitors, large or small, required an intense basking area with a structure that grades downwards in temperature from this.
> 
> Blue



Does that mean ackies will cost heaps in electricity? I'm wanting an ackie or beardeds but need to know pretty much the same.

thanks


----------

